# Any pics before bumper goes on 68 & 69 GTO?



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry to ask this but I bought my Gto as abandoned project.
Sold as 69 judge clone without rear bumper but I think the car is a 68 (door vents and dash console.
I could use a photo of a 68 with bumper off so I can be sure.
If a 69 (as title doc says), I don't see how tail lights would fit to body because of seam across centre of car.
If any of you guys have some pics, they would be a big help.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

All these projects and no photos. What a shame.
Anyway. I managed to find the answer via Internet photo.


----------



## Dannelarsson17 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello. Sorry im 5 years late. But i bought this one now. 
I am little interessted about fitment of an 69 bumper on 68 body.
Got some pictures here from my rear without bumper.

best regards/Daniel


----------

